# C’mon people... “Lower you’re prices”



## 2manyGuitars

Posted in Ottawa - Guitars
Anyone have a guess as to what this guy’s deal is?


----------



## player99

He's a rebel with a cause. A hippy planting a daisy in the barrel of the gun pointed at his head.


----------



## sambonee

I see his point 

one man’s feelings can’t dictate how a market behaves.

the guitar market are a beast of their own.


----------



## David Graves

Kijiji is pretty good relative to some of the full retail pricing on here of late.lol


----------



## guitarman2

David Graves said:


> Kijiji is pretty good relative to some of the full retail pricing on here of late.lol


The prices on here are just insane. But the prices I've seen on Kijiji aren't much better, atleast for the things I've been looking for. Last March I bought a brand new custom shop 52 Telecaster from the US after haggling back and forth for one I found in Canada that was on Reverb.com and Kijiji. In the end it just wasn't worth it and the new one I was able to get with the exact specs I wanted.
And just Friday I bought 2 brand new Waza pedals after trying to buy them on Kijiji. The sellers are selling so close to new and won't budge on the price. Any offer lower they think I'm trying to low ball them. So, as far as I'm concerned they can keep them and I'll buy new. Theres benefits to new. I get to decide for 30 days whether I want to return them. And with Long and McQuade I have the option of renewing there performance warranty every year for really cheap. Not that I will but I have the option.
One example I have of how bad this site is. I sold an amp to guy on Kijiji for a good price. It was about $1,100 less than what I paid. The guy was from Welland. Well the very next day the exact same amp, same color, sold by a guy from Welland pops up on this site for $800 more than what I sold it to the guy on Kijiji for, about $300 less than what it was bought for new. I can't say for sure its the same guy but what a coincidence.
The moral of the story for me is, if I want something I will buy it and am prepared to buy new if I have to. If I see a used price that I don't think will compete with new then I buy new.
With vintage pieces you don't have that option. But the vintage pieces I've seen on here seems like the seller has built in future value. Cause they don't look like they're worth that today. But with guitars and pedals I simply don't buy vintage or pay premium for hyped pedals like the Klon. And when the hell did the Klon value jump from 2k to 6k. lol.


----------



## Hell Hound

David Graves said:


> Kijiji is pretty good relative to some of the full retail pricing on here of late.lol


You can say that again.


----------



## Okay Player

2manyGuitars said:


> Posted in Ottawa - Guitars
> Anyone have a guess as to what this guy’s deal is?
> 
> View attachment 336300


I've seen a couple posts like this over the last few months. I'm willing to bet it's all the same guy. When covid hit a lot of people thought people were going to be ditching their luxury goods for pennies on the dollar, that hasn't happened and now people are mad about it.

I remember for a few weeks there was a guy that would make WTB ads on Kijiji for U.S. made Teles and Strats (No Mexican crap as per his ad) Gibson SG and Les Paul standards. He thought that his offer of what's basically half of retail at the high end, 35-40% of retail on the others, was more than reasonable. Kijiji also appears slower than it is because stuff disappears when it's sold, so it looks like it's always the same stuff that's posted there.


----------



## Grainslayer

I like to think sellers asking a lot for their pedals will keep me from spending what I’ve saved so far for a Eric Johnson strat or strat/Tele with similar neck specs but I keep making offers.lol..A pedal recently came up for sale that I wanted and was one dollar less than retail...seller wouldn’t budge on price.


----------



## David Graves

I've gone back to buying new myself. The used market right now is crazy. Some folks think that saving the tax is worth not having warranty or a return policy. I'm not one of those people.lol
For the most part, people on here have a realistic idea of what used stuff sells for, but a few folks are out in left field. 
And maybe doing twenty second google to see what your stuff regularly sells for used wouldn't hurt. I love seeing $3000 ten year old Les Paul trads. The only thing I can figure there is that people are posting ads because the wife told them they had to sell something. "honest hun, I'm trying, but nobody's willing to pay what it's worth".lol


----------



## dgreen

I see prices so high even on our local vancouver CL. Some gear has been on there for months now. I do try to price my items genreally at 50% of the new value anytime I post something
Here is a reality check. Tom Lee has their annual B stock blow out sale at their Langley store in BC, fri - sun ( nov 13 - 15).
Watch this video of NEW guitars. Also calling them "B" stock allows them not to piss off their arch rival L&M. Hard to find a single flaw.
Fantastic deals here folks,I called the shop for pricing as they don't disclose on the video the first two Elite models are $1499, the original 60's thinline is $1999, fender professional series all 1399 - 1499, The new ultra series fender tele / strat $1699 - 1899, and a tony fraklin signature jazz bass $1499 ( two of them available)

and yes, they generally sell everything. I decided not to go this year due to the huge covid rates in our fraser health region


----------



## Diablo

David Graves said:


> Kijiji is pretty good relative to some of the full retail pricing on here of late.lol


I’m on a car forum as well, and I find prices there are at a premium as well. maybe it’s just intrinsic to forum communities?
I will say, there is often an advantage to buying from a forum vs a deal site, in that you can get more history on the item and the seller as well as references for them. not sure it always justifies the premium, ymmv.


----------



## Grainslayer

dgreen said:


> I see prices so high even on our local vancouver CL. Some gear has been on there for months now. I do try to price my items genreally at 50% of the new value anytime I post something
> Here is a reality check. Tom Lee has their annual B stock blow out sale at their Langley store in BC, fri - sun ( nov 13 - 15).
> Watch this video of NEW guitars. Also calling them "B" stock allows them not to piss off their arch rival L&M. Hard to find a single flaw.
> Fantastic deals here folks,I called the shop for pricing as they don't disclose on the video the first two Elite models are $1499, the original 60's thinline is $1999, fender professional series all 1399 - 1499, The new ultra series fender tele / strat $1699 - 1899, and a tony fraklin signature jazz bass $1499 ( two of them available)


So many nice guitars,those sunburst HSS strats😍


----------



## laristotle

Diablo said:


> I’m on a car forum as well, and I find prices there are at a premium


Ever since the hot rod restoration shows came on tv, everyone thinks that their granny's rusted out sh*tbox is worth mega bucks.
'There's potential there, man'.


----------



## Frenchy99

Prices are so high that I haven't bought anything in a little while !


----------



## David Graves

I guess the biggest difference on here seems to be between the "community" and the "sellers". The community are like a brotherhood who partake in most of the categories and discussions. The sellers only come on here to sell things. Ironically, because of this, the people who could actually benefit from seeing this thread, never will.lol


----------



## 2manyGuitars

David Graves said:


> I guess the biggest difference on here seems to be between the "community" and the "sellers". The community are like a brotherhood who partake in most of the categories and discussions. The sellers only come on here to sell things. Ironically, because of this, the people who could actually benefit from seeing this thread, never will.lol


Screw that! I’m on here to make _bank!!!_
I only post shit like this to build up my “street cred” so that I can fleece you guys later on. I’m playing the long game.


----------



## Lincoln

Frenchy99 said:


> Prices are so high that I haven't bought anything in a little while !


Yeah, bet it's been at least a week now! You're in a major buying slump.


----------



## Diablo

David Graves said:


> I guess the biggest difference on here seems to be between the "community" and the "sellers". The community are like a brotherhood who partake in most of the categories and discussions. The sellers only come on here to sell things. Ironically, because of this, the people who could actually benefit from seeing this thread, never will.lol


exactly.
for me, if someone in the community list something, I pay attention...say, Alex or faracaster.
if it’s some noob, they won’t have the same credibility.
Although I did once get burned here on a deal for a pickup many years ago by an established member that disappeared right after... although his “last visitted” stats show he lurks every so often since then.


----------



## zdogma

There are still good deals to be had, I’ve bought two guitars and an amp this year from the forum, all were appropriately priced-maybe 60-70% of retail. Same with Kijij, if you are patient good stuff comes up, I got a great deal on a 2020 Silver Sky back in Sept. It’s just like new.

The other place you often get huge discounts is TGS-their “see you later guitars“ are hugely discounted. I’ve bought both a Taylor and PRS from them over the years-both were almost 30% off retail-like 1500 bucks off the L&M price, great instruments, no shop wear, great packing and free shipping. They usually come up when there are new features-for example with PRS there are amazing deals now that the TCI pickups and nitro finishes have come out-or if its a strange colour, but when I got the Taylor it was perfect and had all the newest specs.






CLEAROUT GUITARS AND AMPS







www.theguitarshop.ca


----------



## David Graves

The community are smart enough to realize that the only way to keep the market flowing is if they can all afford to shop in it. Plus, they actually have a clue as to what "realistic" value is.


----------



## laristotle

zdogma said:


> CLEAROUT GUITARS AND AMPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguitarshop.ca


Had a quick look and this bass caught my attention.
However, that weight bugs me. lol


----------



## zdogma

laristotle said:


> Had a quick look and this bass caught my attention.
> However, that weight bugs me. lol
> View attachment 336347


Lol, I hope that’s the shipping weight....


----------



## zdogma

I notice there are less things on sale than usual-I suspect they are holding a few things in reserve for Black Friday. They usually have 3 or 4 pages.


----------



## Roryfan

@laristotle that seems to be a default number on their website, if you click on the last couple of pics you’ll see an accurate weight posted.


----------



## laristotle

zdogma said:


> Lol, I hope that’s the shipping weight....


Packed in 1" thick MDF assembled box? lol


----------



## Distortion

You may as well make the money on your gear because if you price it to move quick chances are a flipper will buy it and you will see it relisted with in hours marked up considerably. That is what I am seeing on Kijiji and FB.


----------



## GeorgeMich

I’ve slowly been noticing the pricing on this forum become more and more along the lines of Kijiji and Reverbs high end. Obviously you still have members that price their gear fair and the stuff moves relatively quickly. But when you’ve got guys selling old Gibson CS stuff at the price you can basically buy a new one today it doesn’t make any sense. (Just one example) This stuff does not move and rightfully so. Most members of this forum are educated enough that it’s simply a waste of time to price your gear that high.

*There is a big difference between having something for sale, and trying to sell something in my opinion.


----------



## mhammer

The magic of the internet is that a seller can always find an item like they're selling that went for a ridiculously high price, and a buyer can always find an instance where the same item went for a ridiculously low price. Each sets their expectations according to what they've seen in their search.


----------



## bw66

People can ask whatever they want for an item, but the market will always determine the selling price. Right now prices for activities that can be done solo are up considerably, so people who are in a position to sell are trying to maximize their profit. I've been looking for a used fat bike, since it looks like I won't be playing hockey this winter, and they are also selling at close to new prices, but if you want new, you are looking at January before you get your bike so the used prices make sense. I'm not seeing a shortage of guitars out there, so I suspect that used prices will drop accordingly fairly soon.


----------



## vadsy

Kijiji is still a great place to buy and sell


----------



## Budda

Just saw a price that made me laugh out loud.

Some peoples' kids.


----------



## nonreverb

After buying and selling for 30 years, I see the game has changed in some ways but stayed the same in others. The advent of the internet has "educated" the masses...I use that term loosely. That has definitely changed the game.
However, the game and by extension, human nature is still at play. There will always be those with big dreams of getting max $ for their (insert whatever the hell you want here)...One can see those posts and know said item will be up and unsold long after we're all dead and gone unless they give it a shake and drop the price to a threshold where someone is willing to take it. I see it all the time on kijiji and here as well....Test the waters...if they're frozen, warm it up with a price drop.
Personally, nothing excites me enough to even consider buying unless it's something I REALLY like and it's being offered at a reasonable price.
That said, there are those with very deep pockets who can afford to pay top prices for things they want. Does it drive up prices? You bet. Is that going to change? Not likely. Does that drag up prices in general? I would think to some extent, yes. 
Reverb is now the benchmark for pricing and that has had an impact on everything music related.
So...after all that, if I was to answer buddy's post: Save up buddy! The world you want to live in does not match reality.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I’ve had this experience more than once...


Item sells new for $1000 ($1130 with tax)
Used ones _actually_ and regularly sell in the $650 range
I price mine at $550 for quick sale
Get a bunch of offers in the $400 to $450 range
Doesn’t sell. Eventually re-list at $650
Sells quickly for $600

Don’t know why, but sometimes “pricing stuff to move” doesn’t make a difference. Maybe it’s timing? I know the old “something is only worth what someone is willing to pay” but I’ve sometimes (not always) had stuff sell quicker when I price at market value and take a decent offer rather than under pricing it for what I’m willing to take.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

nonreverb said:


> Save up buddy! The world you want to live in does not match reality.


I like this so much, I had to quote it.


----------



## vadsy

2manyGuitars said:


> I’ve had this experience more than once...


your initial method doesn't make sense once you repeat it. If it sells quicker and for more, I say do that instead


----------



## 2manyGuitars

vadsy said:


> your initial method doesn't make sense once you repeat it. If it sells quicker and for more, I say do that instead


Exactly. It _doesn’t_ make sense. And sometimes I’ll price something at a good price and it moves, but when people are always asking “why do people always price stuff at the top of the market?”...

Now, for the most part, I just price stuff at the going rate and go from there.


----------



## colchar

Okay Player said:


> I've seen a couple posts like this over the last few months. I'm willing to bet it's all the same guy. When covid hit a lot of people thought people were going to be ditching their luxury goods for pennies on the dollar, that hasn't happened and now people are mad about it.



Nothing to do with Covid, Kijiji prices have been out of whack for a long time. People seem to think that new prices dictate the value of their 10-15 year old MIMs (just as an example).


----------



## colchar

I belong to a couple of local classified pages on Facepuke and the prices people ask for things is hilarious. Actually, I am only really still a member because the comments on ridiculous posts are entertaining as hell. Yesterday someone posted old running shoes with a hole in the toe. Seriously, they wanted like $50 for them. Most of these ads come from members of a certain demographic that I guess is trying to do business like they did in the old country.

Things are so bad that people actually compliment those who post realistic prices. I recently bought an Xbox One (needed a new BluRay/DVD player so got something with additional functionality) so decided to sell my old PS3 rather than just throw it out as I figured someone with kids might want a system and not be able to afford it, and at least the kids would have something. Or maybe someone who likes older consoles/games might be interested in it. But because I am realistic I didn't ask hundreds for a decade old system, I posted it for best offer. The first half dozen comments I received were from people lauding me for being realistic and honest compared to everyone else who tries to sell things there.


----------



## Okay Player

colchar said:


> Nothing to do with Covid, Kijiji prices have been out of whack for a long time. People seem to think that new prices dictate the value of their 10-15 year old MIMs (just as an example).


Several of the adds in question had specific statements about covid in them.


----------



## Frenchy99

Me as a buyer, I set a spending limit for items. 

Anything music related over $20 I pass...


----------



## guitarman2

vadsy said:


> Kijiji is still a great place to buy and sell



yes you are correct. I recently dumped a whole bunch of gear to make a change and bought a vintage amp from Kijiji for a fair price.. I thought about renewing my membership to do it here but I was able to do what I needed on Kijiji very quickly and it didn't cost me a dime. 3 of the things I sold on Kijiji I shipped to far away locations in Canada. This was one reason I used to get a membership here as the trust for shipping was better due to the rating system. Now we don't even have that and it seems that Kjiji buyers are trusting. I still feel most gear is overpriced but deals are still found.


----------



## guitarman2

Frenchy99 said:


> Me as a buyer, I set a spending limit for items.
> 
> Anything music related over $20 I pass...


I have some picks I could sell you. Although my bluechips would be over your budget.


----------



## guitarman2

I saw someone here recently list a Klon pedal for $6,000. I had no idea Klons ballooned in pricing. Have I lost touch with current prices or is the seller the one who has lost touched. 
Not that I care. I never would have even touched one for the 2k I used to see them at. I've never had the opportunity to use one but I think I can safely say that I don't think a pedal exists that would give me 6k of goodness through an amp and guitar cost a bit more than that combined. With 6k to spend I'd be looking at amps and guitars. Not a single pedal.


----------



## vadsy

guitarman2 said:


> yes you are correct. I recently dumped a whole bunch of gear to make a change and bought a vintage amp from Kijiji for a fair price.. I thought about renewing my membership to do it here but I was able to do what I needed on Kijiji very quickly and it didn't cost me a dime. 3 of the things I sold on Kijiji I shipped to far away locations in Canada. This was one reason I used to get a membership here as the trust for shipping was better due to the rating system. Now we don't even have that and it seems that Kjiji buyers are trusting. I still feel most gear is overpriced but deals are still found.


I wish Kijiji would set something up to make shipping and long distance payment options possible. I've done it, and so have others, but it is usually with some extra hesitation. It is a huge platform with some power behind it but I'm finding it limiting and under-utilized.


----------



## nonreverb

Frenchy99 said:


> Me as a buyer, I set a spending limit for items.
> 
> Anything music related over $20 I pass...


With the odd exception.


----------



## laristotle

guitarman2 said:


> Not a single pedal


And if/when competitors produce similar/better, that'll be one hell of a rabbit hole for your wallet.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

2manyGuitars said:


> Don’t know why, but sometimes “pricing stuff to move” doesn’t make a difference. Maybe it’s timing? I know the old “something is only worth what someone is willing to pay” but I’ve sometimes (not always) had stuff sell quicker when I price at market value and take a decent offer rather than under pricing it for what I’m willing to take.


I had this experience as well recently. I had a guitar listed here and locally and all I got were lowball offers. As time went on I dropped the price and all it did was encourage even lower lowball offers.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

I've always used the model of 60% of the current retail price for the same or a comparable model (for discontinued lines). However it appears some people are hung up on whatever gear prices were 10 years ago.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I had this experience as well recently. I had a guitar listed here and locally and all I got were lowball offers. As time went on I dropped the price and all it did was encourage even lower lowball offers.


So to put a little context to my experience, I’ll give you the latest example. I’ll use US dollars because that’s where I eventually sold it.

I listed this guitar for sale on a couple of forums. The actual sales on Reverb were in the $1500 to $1600 range and some online shops had them as high as $2000 (not a chance).
I listed mine at $1195.










I had a LOT of replies along the lines of “OMG! What a great deal!” and “somebody buy this so I don’t” but alas, no sale. Over the next few weeks and many similar replies, I lowered the price, eventually hitting $995. The forum was losing their mind, amazed that no one had snapped it up. I had more than one gracious offer of $895 and I pay the shipping.

I pulled the ad and let it sit in the case for awhile. I eventually reposted it at $1495 and sold it within 2 weeks for $1295 plus shipping.


----------



## laristotle

I'm guessing that listing at below market prices makes people think that there's something wrong with it.
Hence, no serious responses.


----------



## bw66

laristotle said:


> I'm guessing that listing at below market prices makes people think that there's something wrong with it.
> ...


Or that it's stolen.


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> I'm guessing that listing at below market prices makes people think that there's something wrong with it.
> Hence, no serious responses.


as if, don't be daft. it would sell like hot cakes.

or be posted in the Kijiji alert thread, with comments like _if this was local...._. or in one of the humble brag threads here about how someone scored something awesome for cheap. or be reposted for sale, shortly followed by an argument about the evils of flipping. etc.


----------



## Diablo

2manyGuitars said:


> I’ve had this experience more than once...
> 
> 
> Item sells new for $1000 ($1130 with tax)
> Used ones _actually_ and regularly sell in the $650 range
> I price mine at $550 for quick sale
> Get a bunch of offers in the $400 to $450 range
> Doesn’t sell. Eventually re-list at $650
> Sells quickly for $600
> 
> Don’t know why, but sometimes “pricing stuff to move” doesn’t make a difference. Maybe it’s timing? I know the old “something is only worth what someone is willing to pay” but I’ve sometimes (not always) had stuff sell quicker when I price at market value and take a decent offer rather than under pricing it for what I’m willing to take.


the message I get from that, is no matter how you price it, there will be people that still need to haggle you down.
and yes, that is my experience with Kijiji as well, and not just with instrument.
there is no such thing as a fair deal for them, they won’t feel good about the deal unless they think they made you bleed a little.


----------



## Roryfan

Diablo said:


> the message I get from that, is no matter how you price it, there will be people that still need to haggle you down.
> and yes, that is my experience with Kijiji as well, and not just with instrument.
> there is no such thing as a fair deal for them, they won’t feel good about the deal unless they think they made you bleed a little.


YouTube has it split up into 3 parts.


----------



## Budda

Maybe I should relist my stuff for more?


----------



## Distortion

Want to totally f up a flipper.? Leave your adds up mark them as sold and thank all that responded. He can not relist at a inflated price. Anyone that searches that type of guitar will see two identical guitars complete with same dings at different prices. Just finished screwing up two bicycle flippers with this tactic. They pulled ads and hid. Zing. Flame away


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

Diablo said:


> the message I get from that, is no matter how you price it, there will be people that still need to haggle you down.
> and yes, that is my experience with Kijiji as well, and not just with instrument.
> there is no such thing as a fair deal for them, they won’t feel good about the deal unless they think they made you bleed a little.


I have always padded my Kijiji asking prices a bit for this specific reason. So let's say I want to get $800 for my guitar. I'll list it at $900. Because I know I'm going to get a bunch of offers of $650 and $700 and then I'll haggle with them and meet at $800 which is the price I intended all along. However if I post the ad as "$800 firm" it's unlikely I'd get any replies at all.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

Also, it hasn't been said but:

Lower _you are_ (you're) prices?


----------



## sulphur

I've had some pretty good luck selling on Kijiji recently.
A few items sold for my asking, I negotiated a couple of things and one guy bought multiple items for a deal.

I had a Squier VM Jag with a HSC that I bought new for north of $600 before taxes up for sale for $450.
One guy offered $125, so I countered with $525. He came back with $225 and I told him to take a walk.
I'm now wondering if it was that cheap bastard from Ottawa.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Also, it hasn't been said but:
> 
> Lower _you are_ (you're) prices?


You’ll notice that in the title, I put that in quotation marks. I know better. He didn’t.


----------



## sillyak

Diablo said:


> the message I get from that, is no matter how you price it, there will be people that still need to haggle you down.
> and yes, that is my experience with Kijiji as well, and not just with instrument.
> there is no such thing as a fair deal for them, they won’t feel good about the deal unless they think they made you bleed a little.


Some do this, but if a deal is hot enough you're a fool if you do.

I posted a guitar for a really good price last year. Within an hour I had several "I'll take it, when can we meet?" Messages. The first guy to respond said will I take $20 less than my asking.

Despite being fast he missed a deal over $20.


----------



## tomee2

I'm surprised that some think prices here are high. There's been many bargains here that I kick myself for not grabbing. A LesPaul Special for $1200, vintage accurate with inlaid logo. A fairly rare all gold 90s Classic for under $1800. I do see some "special" guitars here at crazy prices, for me, but that seems to be the going rate for those guitars.
I do see some partscasters I think are priced a bit high, but usually the prices come down to the "hey that's pretty good" price and it sells. 

I do see deals on kijiji but they dissapear fast, then sometimes show up again for $400 more. But sometimes not...

But lately I've noticed some guitars from Ishibashi in japan that even with shipping and taxes are cheaper then asking on kijiji. That's telling me something...


----------



## tomee2

sillyak said:


> Some do this, but if a deal is hot enough you're a fool if you do.
> 
> I posted a guitar for a really good price last year. Within an hour I had several "I'll take it, when can we meet?" Messages. The first guy to respond said will I take $20 less than my asking.
> 
> Despite being fast he missed a deal over $20.


This. If it's something I want I am not haggling and risk losing it.


----------



## Alex

mhammer said:


> The magic of the internet is that a seller can always find an item like they're selling that went for a ridiculously high price, and a buyer can always find an instance where the same item went for a ridiculously low price. Each sets their expectations according to what they've seen in their search.


 And never the twain shall meet. A good sign of a "fair" transaction is when both parties are slightly unhappy with an agreed price.


----------



## Brian Johnston

I never read through all these posts, but whether on here or Kijiji, I always offer less (more or less what I want to pay) and almost always can strike a deal. Other times I've done trades, which works out well.


----------

